# Inflation chart for different tire sizes and CO2 sizes



## Patti1 (Sep 5, 2020)

There seems to be a (small) problem with your chart. For the line 29 x 2.0-2.5" you say that an 18g cartridge will fill the tire to 25-30 PSI but the larger 25g will fill it to 20-30 PSI. That a smaller cartridge would result in a higher minimum than a larger one is counter-intuitive.

My guess is that you meant to say 20-25 for 18g and 25-30 for 25g perhaps? Or maybe 20-30/25-30?


----------

